# 1937 Hawthorne Silver streak bicycle



## pro-pain (Nov 2, 2013)

looking for parts for my frame for this bike, , where do I go? need truss fork assembly and fenders, chainguard.
help


----------



## jpromo (Nov 2, 2013)

You've come to the right place but we'll need pictures of the bike before we can determine the manufacturer and the parts it needs.


----------



## pro-pain (Nov 2, 2013)

*Silver streak Hawthorne*



jpromo said:


> You've come to the right place but we'll need pictures of the bike before we can determine the manufacturer and the parts it needs.




this is the only pic I have so far, but will take more when I get home


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 2, 2013)

*You've got to start somewhere...*

That is a difficult bike to piece together correctly.

http://www.nostalgic.net/monark-silver-king-wingbar

Here is my incorrect Wingbar:


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

pro-pain said:


> looking for parts for my frame for this bike, , where do I go? need truss fork assembly and fenders, chainguard.
> help




First, welcome to the CABE, you are in the right place for advice on this bike.  You have a rare Monark Wingbar.  Parts are very difficult but not impossible to find as Ohdeebee said but they do come up here on the CABE & ebay but you are going to have to be really patient and have a load of cash to restore that bike.  Correct saddle alone will run you $1K or more most likely. I'd throw a saddle & pedals on it for now to ride it, then be patient and save my dollars while looking for the correct parts.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 2, 2013)

Check this one out !!!

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=63638

I know, it's "the _other_ site", but npence is a member here too.

pap
.


----------



## jkent (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a set of truss rods, upper truss rod bracket, lower truss rod bracket and correct seat post. 
Will sell every thing listed for $100 plus shipping. The picture shows the fork and badge also but you don't need the fork or badge so I didn't price the fork.


----------



## pro-pain (Nov 2, 2013)

jkent said:


> I have a set of truss rods, upper truss rod bracket, lower truss rod bracket and correct seat post.
> Will sell every thing listed for $100 plus shipping. The picture shows the fork and badge also but you don't need the fork or badge so I didn't price the fork.
> View attachment 121016




Would like fork as well. How do I purchase


----------



## jkent (Nov 2, 2013)

I will do $175.00 plus shipping For everything in the picture. do you have paypal? that's usually how I do it. if not you can send postal money order.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 2, 2013)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Check this one out !!!
> 
> http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=63638
> 
> ...




This bike belongs to babyjesus...either is nice example to look up to.
Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 2, 2013)

One of my all time favorite bicycles...NICE examples!Made me want one evenmore!!:eek:


----------



## pro-pain (Nov 2, 2013)

jkent said:


> I will do $175.00 plus shipping For everything in the picture. do you have paypal? that's usually how I do it. if not you can send postal money order.




Where do i send pay pal


----------



## pro-pain (Nov 7, 2013)

jkent said:


> I have a set of truss rods, upper truss rod bracket, lower truss rod bracket and correct seat post.
> Will sell every thing listed for $100 plus shipping. The picture shows the fork and badge also but you don't need the fork or badge so I didn't price the fork.
> View attachment 121016




I am still interested.   Where do I send pay pal and can I have more pics


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 8, 2013)

*You could always hot rod the Wingbar .....*

I only suggest this since the bike is a long road from being original with so much missing .... As a hot rod you can enjoy as it is - or - you can ride it & add the missing pieces as you ride it & eventually have a complete Wingbar - or - who knows you might even like it the way you built it ... nothing was modified on the original frame or fork to achieve the look I have below - 24" x 3" wide tires are tight fit - but a everyday rider .. solid & unique .. ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## pro-pain (Nov 11, 2013)

*hot rod*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I only suggest this since the bike is a long road from being original with so much missing .... As a hot rod you can enjoy as it is - or - you can ride it & add the missing pieces as you ride it & eventually have a complete Wingbar - or - who knows you might even like it the way you built it ... nothing was modified on the original frame or fork to achieve the look I have below - 24" x 3" wide tires are tight fit - but a everyday rider .. solid & unique .. ride vintage .. Frank




thx
that's my intent for now, just kinda want to get a feel pn availability of parts and where I can aquire
any help is appreciated,


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2013)

*be careful*

not to polish "inside" the wing on the top tube...


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 11, 2013)

*Here you go on parts…….*

Silverking toolbox seat and jeweled horn light

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-seat-and-jeweled-horn-light&highlight=npence


----------

